# I made my avatar



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

it took me a while and here it is

i took out some frames in the middle so it looks like some 
killer whiplash


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Not too bad.

You know you *DID* misspell your own name on there though right? :laugh:

CroCrop? Like a croatian plant...?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

wow lol CroCroPride im a dumb ass


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL! How do you make avatars like that? Does it take long or what?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

there we go i just made a new one

vinceD not really i use imageready


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Though I hate seeing Wanderlei getting knocked out like that, that one is better than your other one. Hey, you spelled your name right. Good job!


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

lol i know i double checked that


----------



## SloberKnocker (Mar 3, 2007)

did u mean for it to be slow?


----------

